# Specialized??



## Piter (16. Januar 2010)

Fährt jemand von Euch Damen ein Fully von Specialized,wenn ja welches und seit Ihr damit zufrieden (Grösse Ergo usw. ).
Danke


----------



## Elmo66 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mehrere Jahre ein Stumpjumper FSR Comp. BJ ´05 gefahren, und war total zufrieden (Herrenvariante Gr. M)

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (16. Januar 2010)

Piter schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch Damen ein Fully von Specialized,wenn ja welches und seit Ihr damit zufrieden (Grösse Ergo usw. ).
> Danke



Also ich meine, ich habe hier noch keine Frau in diesem Fred gelesen, die nen Fully von Speci fährt. Ich falll mit meinem Stumpy ja raus, was ich liebe und verehre und vergötter


----------



## Veloce (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ein Spezi ERA Fsr  Gr S seit 6/2009
Das Rad ist ein Racefully und dementsprechend straff abstimmbar .
Die Qualität stimmt .Geändert hab ich lediglich die Scheibengröße ,Lenker und Sattel . 
Allerdings ist es mein erstes Fully und da müssen wir zwei kommende Saison noch einige Km mehr  schrubben um zur Einheit zu werden.
Mir reichen 100 mm Federweg vollig . Die Gabeln meiner Hardtails haben 80mm und ich fahre damit auch anspruchsvolle Trails .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte letzen Winter in NZ ein Speci Leihbike (Saphire) Gr. S. Das war schon wirklich sehr klein bzw. kurz. Ich fühl mich eigentlich auf den Bikes schnell wohl, würde mir aber keines kaufen, weil ich sie für den Preis schlecht ausgestattet finde. Da waren 140er Scheiben dran, für mich im normalen Einsatz zu Hause ein Witz. Eine Gabel, die man nicht verstellen kann, auch ein no-go. Allerdings hatte es auch nur 100mm Federweg. Als heutiger Standard bißl wenig, ausser es werden nur Forstwege und leichte Trails gefahren. Aber dort hatte es noch eine spezielle Herausforderung: Bei sämtliches neuseeländischen MTBs sind die Bremsen vertauscht; das freut zwar die Mopedfahrer, aber tratzt die Mountainbiker, die es von hier anders gewöhnt sind.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Januar 2010)

ich bin ja total in den neuen Stumpjumper verschossen 

Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, werde ich versuchen mal für ein WE einen Stumpjumper zu leihen, und wenn er sich so schön fährt wie er aussieht, möchte ich im Herbst kaufen  Das muss ich mir über den Sommer aber erst "verdienen", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 

(Und das obwohl ich Specialized eigentlich schon wegen dem Namen nie nicht nie kaufen wollte... aber die 2010er Modelle gefallen mir echt gut  )

Die Damenmodelle sagen mir allerdings (optisch) gar nicht zu, ich denke mit einem 'normalen' Rahmen in S müsste ich ganz gut hinkommen...


----------



## aquarius-biker (16. Januar 2010)

n'abend zusammen,
meine frau hat mit dem forum hier nix am hut aber geht sehr gerne biken. vor allem seit dem sie in 2009 ihr speci safire comp bekommen hat. bis dahin war es ein cube ams wls (auch sehr gut), aber die probefahrt auf dem safire war wohl irgendwie prägend. ein paar kleine änderungen (reifen fat albert und vario sattelstütze) und das absolute wohlfühl-bike war für sie geschaffen. sie selbst ist begeistert wie dieses bike sie in ihrer fahrweise weiter gebracht hat. das liegt sicherlich nicht nur am bike selbst, das geht mit anderen bikes bestimmt auch, aber ihr problem ist auch die körpergröße. finde mal am markt ein ordentliches tourentaugliches bike für eine 1,60 mtr grosse frau. da ist das safire in grösse S wie gemacht für. wie eine der damen hier schon schrieb, das specialized recht teuer ist und dafür eine nicht so wertige ausstattung bietet, dem muss ich grundsätzlich recht geben. dennoch steckt specialized viel know-how in die bikes wenn man sich das genau anschaut und zeigt auch das man mit guten mittelklasse-komponenten tolle leichte bikes bauen kann.
beste grüße
aquarius


----------



## Nuala (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich fahre das Enduro von Specialized und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Die Damenmodelle sind für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, da die mir zu wenig Federweg hatten. Ich habe das Enduro in S und komme da mit meinen 1,67m sehr gut zurecht. In Finale Ligure hätte ich mir allerdings mehr Federweg gewünscht
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich bin ja total in den neuen Stumpjumper verschossen
> 
> Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, werde ich versuchen mal für ein WE einen Stumpjumper zu leihen, und wenn er sich so schön fährt wie er aussieht, möchte ich im Herbst kaufen  Das muss ich mir über den Sommer aber erst "verdienen", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
> 
> ...




Ich find die 2010er Modelle nicht so schön...aber das ist ja wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache.

Also ich habe mit meinen 1,68 beim Stumpy nen M Rahmen. Die 2009er waren extrem niedrig gebaut, da sass ich auf nem S wie nen Affee aufm Schleifstein 

Is natürlich auch ne Geo-Frage HT/Fully....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Januar 2010)

ja da sieht man mal 
Mir gefallen sie wahrscheinlich jetzt so gut, weil sie so eine unauffällige Lackierung haben 
Ich bin 1,66, vielleicht muss ich auch zu M greifen, das werde ich dann testen


----------



## wuppertalerin (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre das 2007er Epic Marathon in Größe M und bin super zufrieden. Obwohl das Rad für hohe Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt ist, sitzt man super bequem. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse stimmen auch die Komponenten. Ich kann Specialized nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (17. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen, also ich fahre schon seit über 20 jahren specialized. habe 1989 mein erstes gekauft und seitdem diverse modelle von specialized ausprobiert. zur zeit das epic und das roubaix. bin super zufrieden und der marke treu geblieben. ist wie mit dem auto, wenn frau zufrieden ist, bleibt sie dabei. und wie schon geschrieben, entwickelt und forscht specialized viel neues. z.b. haben sie als erstes mit dem roubaix  (rennrad)einen rahmen entwickelt, der trotz sportlichem fahren eine bequeme sitzposition zulässt (kürzeres oberrohr/höherer lenkerschaft. wurde mittlerweile von allen herstellern in einer gewissen weise kopiert. ich war happy über den rahmen, viele andere haben gelacht und gedacht, das braeuchte kein mensch. ich schon, wegen enormen nackenproblemen. aber die entwicklung muss man auch bezahlen; ist geschmackssache..mir gefällts, deshalb bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.

lg speciallady


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> (...) deshalb bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.



Das ist der Grund, warum ich einen Bogen um die Marke mache - zumindest in Sachen Zweiräder. Die Schuhe liebe ich und trage auch keine anderen mehr.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen....miit dem Rennrad habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt.






speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, also ich fahre schon seit über 20 jahren specialized. habe 1989 mein erstes gekauft und seitdem diverse modelle von specialized ausprobiert. zur zeit das epic und das roubaix. bin super zufrieden und der marke treu geblieben. ist wie mit dem auto, wenn frau zufrieden ist, bleibt sie dabei. und wie schon geschrieben, entwickelt und forscht specialized viel neues. z.b. haben sie als erstes mit dem roubaix  (rennrad)einen rahmen entwickelt, der trotz sportlichem fahren eine bequeme sitzposition zulässt (kürzeres oberrohr/höherer lenkerschaft. wurde mittlerweile von allen herstellern in einer gewissen weise kopiert. ich war happy über den rahmen, viele andere haben gelacht und gedacht, das braeuchte kein mensch. ich schon, wegen enormen nackenproblemen. aber die entwicklung muss man auch bezahlen; ist geschmackssache..mir gefällts, deshalb bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen.
> 
> lg speciallady


----------



## Piter (18. Januar 2010)

Ist das Stumpjumper FSR Com in der aktuellen Ausstattung ausreichend oder sollte man zwingend zum Elite greifen? Alternative wäre eine Safire Comp oder Cube AMS WSR pro


----------



## Veloce (18. Januar 2010)

Die beiden unterscheiden sich im Wesentlichen durch  Gabel  und Schaltgruppe.
Entweder Expert mit absenkbarer Fox Talas und Shimano XT/SLX Schaltung oder Comp mit Fox Float 130 und Sram X7/X9.

Für`s Bergauffahren ist eine auf 100 mm absenkbare Gabel besser d.h leichter zu fahren weil der Schwerpunkt so weiter vorne liegt .
Bergab bei schwererem Gelände erleichtert der zustellbare Federweg schwierigere Passagen wobei das Meistern derselben zum Großteil von der Fahrtechnik abhängt . Die Sram Schaltwerke sind steifer . Schaltwerk Schalthebel sind allerdings günstiger gewechselt als eine Gabel .Die SLX Gruppe hat auch ein gutes Preis- Leistungs- Verhältnis .

Auf jeden Fall würde ich die in Frage kommenden Modelle Probe fahren und dafür einen guten Händler
aufsuchen der sich auch die Mühe der Federwerkseinstellung macht .


----------



## Piter (18. Januar 2010)

Das Problem sind 1,62 Körpergrösse bei 78 cm Schrittweite und 58Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2010)

aber wenn die Körpergröße und Überstandshöhe das Problem ist, solltest du dann nicht erst einmal ein Modell aussuchen, das hier passt (Stichwort: Probefahrt!) und dann erst über die Komponenten spekulieren


----------



## Veloce (18. Januar 2010)

Piter schrieb:


> Das Problem sind 1,62 Körpergrösse bei 78 cm Schrittweite und 58Kg.



Dann paßt das Stumpjumper Gr S nicht sondern nur das Safire in S .
Aber auch da gilt was ich über die absenkbare Gabel schrieb.
Ich bin 165 groß und würde bergauf nicht mehr als 100 mm  Federweg habe wollen .


----------



## Piter (18. Januar 2010)

OK das mit der Gabel leuchtet mir ein, aber ein Safire Expert ist noch mal eine Stufe teurer.
Mein Händler will uns jetzt mal das Cube AMS WLS Pro zur Probefahrt bestellen,wahrscheinlich fahre ich damit dann besser.


----------



## Piter (18. Januar 2010)

aquarius-biker schrieb:


> n'abend zusammen,
> meine frau hat mit dem forum hier nix am hut aber geht sehr gerne biken. vor allem seit dem sie in 2009 ihr speci safire comp bekommen hat. bis dahin war es ein cube ams wls (auch sehr gut), aber die probefahrt auf dem safire war wohl irgendwie prägend. ein paar kleine änderungen (reifen fat albert und vario sattelstütze) und das absolute wohlfühl-bike war für sie geschaffen. sie selbst ist begeistert wie dieses bike sie in ihrer fahrweise weiter gebracht hat. das liegt sicherlich nicht nur am bike selbst, das geht mit anderen bikes bestimmt auch, aber ihr problem ist auch die körpergröße. finde mal am markt ein ordentliches tourentaugliches bike für eine 1,60 mtr grosse frau. da ist das safire in grösse S wie gemacht für. wie eine der damen hier schon schrieb, das specialized recht teuer ist und dafür eine nicht so wertige ausstattung bietet, dem muss ich grundsätzlich recht geben. dennoch steckt specialized viel know-how in die bikes wenn man sich das genau anschaut und zeigt auch das man mit guten mittelklasse-komponenten tolle leichte bikes bauen kann.
> beste grüße
> aquarius



Waren denn Eure Erfahrungen mit dem cube insgesamt gut?


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

... bin  1,69 mit schrittlänge 80 und fahre nur kleine männerrahmen - radon , cube , transalp , nicolai . radon und cube in 16 zoll- da ist das oberrohr recht kurz . das transalp gibts nur in 17 zoll - passt aber auch  gut - hab ne gerade sattelstütze dran ! - das nico fahr ich in M - heisst : 18 zoll .... du siehst , jedes modell fällt gaaan z anders aus . lass deine freundin UNBEDINGT probefahren - nur probesitzen reicht nicht , da denket man : ja , geht schon - und bei der ersten tour von 2 stunden passt dann gar nix mehr und der nacken , die arme und sonst nochwas tun weh .... 
ein ZU kurzes oberrohr is auch nix - nimmt vortrieb , wenn man mit den knien fast am lenker anstösst ..... nicht eibnfach , passende bikes zu finden - ich habe in meiner ära  9 stück schon wieder hergeben müssen , weil sie eben nicht das gelbe vom ei waren ..... 
aber ich denke mal , ein pures ladybike brauchst du dennoch nicht kaufen , es sei denn , deine holde steht auf den mädesl style ...


----------



## aquarius-biker (18. Januar 2010)

Piter schrieb:


> Waren denn Eure Erfahrungen mit dem cube insgesamt gut?



Das Cube AMS WLS war ein super Bike, meine Frau war echt verknallt in das Teil. Es gab nur leider 2 große Mankos, die sich im Vergleich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Safire in Gr. S rausstellten. Das mehr an Federweg hinten (Safire 120 mm / Cube 100 mm) merkt man schon ganz gut, vorne waren die ungefähr gleich 120 zu 115. Was die tourentauglichkeit angeht, sollte eine 0,75 ltr Trinkflasche in den Rahmen passen. Das ist bei Fully-Rahmen in den Größen nicht immer gut möglich. Beim Cube waren schon gar keine Schraubenlöscher vorhanden um einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren. Im Safire mit Gr. S bekommt man durch die Rahmenkonstruktion (geschwungene Unterrohr) recht gut eine Flasche in der Größe unter. Das waren die überzeugenden Argumente.
Bei den 2010 Modellen würde ich wie zuvor schon geschrieben auch eher auf das Expert setzen wegen der Gabel. Bei dem Comp ist eine nicht verstellbare 130 mm Gabel drin, mit dem Federweg hinten von 120 mm entsteht da eine Disbalance. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mich würde es bergauf stören. Das Cube hatte auch so einen Unterschied,
 durch die verstellbare Gabel aber, hat das meine Frau aber nicht so gestört.  Meine Frau hat bei 1,60 Grösse eine Schrittlänge von 72 cm, das Cube in 15" hat da gut gepasst.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2010)

... unbedingt Probefahren!!!

Und dann werf ich nochmal ein anderes in die Diskussion:

Cube Stereo WLS - hat zwar 140/150 cm ist in 15 Zoll aber schön kompakt gebaut, mit niedriger Überstandshöhe!

Grüße

M.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Rad (Steppenwolf Tycoon CR) hat auch eine niedrige Überstandshöhe und man kann durch das Baukastensytem das Rad seinen Wünschen entsprechend austatten. Im Vergleich zu Specialized ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man sich auch noch die Farbe aussuchen kann! Übrigens kenn ich einige Leute, die mit Cube keine sehr guten Erfahrungen bezügl. Qualität gemacht haben.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Januar 2010)

..fahre 3 cube bikes - 2 x fully , 1 x ht . gepulvert , raw und anodisiert .von der beschichtung her ist das blck anodisierte (ams) schlecht - man  muss sehr vorsichtig damit umgehn, wenn man kratzer vermeiden will . ansonsten kann ich nicht meckern . das ams hat noch die original ausstattung - bin auch sehr zufrieden damit , xt - reba - manitou swinger ...
dei anderen beiden sind custom made ...  greez , kati


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nicht von der Lackierung geredet, sondern meinte Rahmenbruch, verzogene Schwinge, Dämpferdefekte...  Eloxierte Rahmen sind immer empfindlicher wie gepulverte, das liegt ja in der Natur der Sache, dafür ist eloxiert halt leichter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Januar 2010)

Mein schwarz eloxiertes Endorfin hat trotz hartem CC-Einsatz und so mancher unsanfter Landung keine Kratzer. Verallgemeinern würde ich es von daher nicht... 

Ich kenne übrigens auch die eine oder andere Cube-Geschichte. Allerdings auch von Stevens und Ghost... Obwohl man auch hört, dass die Qualitätsprobleme zurückgegangen sind. Mit steigenden Preisen kann man das wohl auch erwarten...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

..naja , es gib wohl kaum eine marke , wo nicht  schon mal der rahmen gebrochen ist - oder andere unschöne sachen passiert sind .. denke , das ist überall möglich - sollte aber eben immer ne ausnahmen bleiben ....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2010)

mein Cube AMS ist jetzt bald 2 Jahre alt, und eigentlich wie neu (Außer der Lack, aber mattschwarz ist nunmal sauempfindlich). Aber alle Komponenten sind tadellos, und ich denke ich habe das Rad jetzt doch schon viel gefahren, und ruppige Abfahrten musste es auch runter 

Mensch, 'schon' 2 Jahre alt  Dann hab ich doch kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mit dem Stumpi liebäugele


----------



## Marcel91 (25. Januar 2010)

23.01.2010, 12:52    #17  
Marcel91 
Mitglied 




Registriert seit: Feb 2007
Ort: Aachen
Fotos 


   AW: Specialized Enduro SL 2007 - Unterschiedliche Gabeln? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi!
Bin (war) absoluter Specialized-Fan und fahre seit Mai 2009 ein neugekauftes Enduro Expert 2008. Ich war von Anfang an mit dem Ansprechverhalten der Federelemente unzufrieden. Die Futureshock wurde mindestens 5 mal überarbeitet, der AFR Dämpfer war defekt und wurde ausgetauscht. Dann wechselte Speci-Europa die Gabel gegen eine S-Works E150, diese wurde samt neuen AFR Dämpfer am 24.11.2009 komplett überarbeitet. Ergebnis: Der Dämpfer arbeitet super = schnell und sensibel, die Gabel spricht trotz geringem Luftdruck von 65 psi = 35 mm SAG in meinem Fall nicht besonders sensibel an, schlägt jedoch bei "mittleren" Stößen hart durch. Eine Druckstufenerhöhung bringt auch nichts. Luftdruck - Erhöhung stellt Durchschlagen ab, bewirkt aber ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Habe die Fox Talas 36 und die Lyrik getestet. Beide Gabeln sprachen super an. Meine Bitte die E150 Gabel gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen (natürlich durch Mehrkostenübernahme zur E150 Future Shock,incl. Nabe etc. meinerseits) lehnte Specialized ab. Das zum Thema Garatieversprechen für Future Shock Gabeln und AFR Dämpfer (siehe Garantiebedingungen). Für mich als langjährigen Kunden (18 Jahre - 8 "hochwertige Bikes ) steht fest : In Zukunft werden mein Sohn und ich vom Kauf Specialized Bikes absehen . 

Tschüss M91


----------

